# Cheap epoxy slides



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a need for some inexpensive drawer slide. I sampled some from CSHardware. They are OK.

Just wondering if there is better at a similar price.

Has anyone used Hafele's epoxy slides? There website is awful, but might consider it if the quality is better.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've used these from Grizzly and they work fine.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

If you buy from woodworkers hardware, they send you notice when they run a sale. The sale is when you stock up on hardware. You can use Blum instead of some off brand junk, because the sale price is good.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a good supplier for Blum. They break the budget in this case.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I ve used these from Grizzly and they work fine.
> 
> - bondogaposis


IIRC it was the past Christmas sale they were almost giving them away. Shipping was twice the cost of the slides, and I got a box so full it self destructed trying to get it into the house. HEAVYYyyyyy I've only used a few, but they are not too bad, considering price. No hardware, but hey, screws are cheap.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The ones I've gotten grom Grizzly work fine. These from Wood Stock Supply on clearance should work also https://www.woodstocksupply.com/catalog/cabinet-hardware/drawer-slides.html?p=2


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you mean epoxy, or powder-coated?

I've recently finished two tool chest projects that required a total of 72 full-extension slides.
Despite owning every conceivable size of #4, #5, #6 flat head screws, the powder coating on the slides forced me to counter-sink all the holes to remove excess coating. Screw heads simply remained proud, enough to interfere with smooth operation. Some of the pairs had their own screws which weren't compatible either. A smaller screw would sometimes pull right through the hole, very irritating.

Or maybe I'm too fussy, but the drawers now close silently with a fingertip push. After the countersinking.

You can get high quality slides from Habitat Re-Store if one is in your area. I've paid as little as $1 a set for Knape-Vogt and Hafele overstock. I'd be mad if I paid retail for them, and then had to spend time modifying the holes, but at the price I paid I was okay with it.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Has anyone used Hafele's epoxy slides? There website is awful, but might consider it if the quality is better.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I tried there website again. They have made some changes for the better. There pricing was always decent, but the shipping was always terribly expensive. Now they had free shipping on the slides I was looking at. Ordered a few sets to see what they are like.


----------

